# your dream reptile



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 11, 2005)

hi all, 
i just was wondering 
a) what is your dream australian reptile(one in thery that you can own)
b) dont worry about laws or anything what one

i will start it off

a) blue tree snake
b) boomslang or this yellow adder i sore on tv


----------



## Gerry (Jan 11, 2005)

1) woma
2) bandy bandy


----------



## kevyn (Jan 11, 2005)

So many to choose from. I'd say for an Aussie either a Woma or a BHP. Tiger Snake would be close behind, but I've never seen those for sale on this side of the Pacific.

As for any snake, I've already got my dream animal on the way, my lavender albino Retic. I guess next on the list would be a pair of Sulawesi Island Retics. Then some Selayar Retics, then some Makasar Retics, then some Jampea Retics, then some...


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2005)

a) a white lipped python

b) some sort of talking snake (well you did say dream).


----------



## keelow (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm with greebo

1. White lipped python
2. Bigeye viper/ white lipped tree viper T. Alborlabris or Macrops


----------



## OuZo (Jan 11, 2005)

> Then some Selayar Retics, then some Makasar Retics, then some Jampea Retics, then some...



more retics? :lol:


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 11, 2005)

a) rough scaled python

b)emerald tree boa


----------



## sarahbell (Jan 11, 2005)

a) perentie
b)rough scale python


----------



## ad (Jan 11, 2005)

1. Black & White Jungles
2. The Albino Maculosa


----------



## Parko (Jan 11, 2005)

1. Pure bred Aussie Green Tree Python.
2. ''Deemed'' Aussie Green tree python. (i can tolerate some blue dots)


----------



## sobrien (Jan 11, 2005)

1. Rusty Monitor

2. Mertens Water Monitor


----------



## farmdog (Jan 11, 2005)

1 bhp
2 any aussie snake


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 11, 2005)

heh rough scale pythons are apparently comming on the market soon and there are afew ppl with perentys and theres more then afew with tiger snakes around

a) mangrove monitor (V.Indicus)/oenpelli rock python (Morelia Oenpelliensis)
b)if no laws id get right into the land tortises like star torties or galapigos torties and chameleaons they look cool


----------



## Dicco (Jan 11, 2005)

a) Tiger Snake

b)Rough Scaled and Green Trees(nothing to do with rarity)


----------



## snake6p (Jan 11, 2005)

a) GTP
b) burmese python or rattlesnake.


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 11, 2005)

a) eye lash viper
b) green tree python


----------



## teza (Jan 11, 2005)

a) B&amp;W Jungles

b) Boyd's FD

c) Leaftail Geckos (S. cornutus)


----------



## Bryony (Jan 11, 2005)

a) BHP, blue tree snake

b) iguanna, boa, eyelash viper


----------



## Retic (Jan 11, 2005)

a - Green tree python
b - Retic and just about any land tortoise. And any chameleon of course, oh and a Fijian iguana.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 11, 2005)

> iguanna boa



Never heard of one. Got a pic? :wink:


----------



## stripes (Jan 11, 2005)

1) B & G Jungle

2) Albino Burmese


----------



## Stevo (Jan 11, 2005)

1) rough scaled python
2) emerald monitor


----------



## teza (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh, and I forgot Knobtail Gecko ( N. asper) ....


----------



## Bryony (Jan 11, 2005)

Son_of_Ash said:


> > iguanna boa
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of one. Got a pic? :wink:



(shhhhhhhhhh thats why i edited it  )


----------



## Dicco (Jan 11, 2005)

Son_of_Ash said:


> > iguanna boa
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of one. Got a pic? :wink:



Hybrid?


----------



## thals (Jan 11, 2005)

Red-Bellied Black Snake...minus the venom! :lol: Nah, i suppose u gotta accept everything that a snake comes with: venom or no venom. The trick is to AVOID being bitten, which is no easy task, esp when most snakies bite when u least expect it...and usually strike at lightning fast speed.
Sorry, I'm blabbling on again...sorry cant help it, but yeah, I'd love to own a red-bellie black snake


----------



## Hickson (Jan 11, 2005)

a) Bismark's Ringed Python
b) Moloch, or a Jackson's Chameleon



Hix


----------



## indicus (Jan 11, 2005)

Man thats hard, i love some : 'Egerina Depressa',- Pilbara form (trio), Nephrurus Wheeleri, (Trio), is that all i can have?.............huh......hey?


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 11, 2005)

White lipped python


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 11, 2005)

Yellow eyelash viper

Pieballed bhp

and a female albino ball python....


----------



## indicus (Jan 11, 2005)

"DEPRESSING", without them


----------



## instar (Jan 11, 2005)

Definatly Sulcatas, Aldabran or galapagos tortise's! pygmy freshy croc, Chamelian and/or iguana


----------



## Matty_2004 (Jan 11, 2005)

Perentie.

Albino Burmese Python / Fujian Iguana


----------



## celticskull (Jan 11, 2005)

komodo dragon


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 11, 2005)

Aussie 
A: Mulgas 
B: Womas 
Already got my Darwins 
Others 
Probably Kevyns Green iguana


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 11, 2005)

oh yeah and a compatible pair of pink boas :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

1 dirty big retic 2 yellow eyelashed viper (viperis brownii)


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jan 11, 2005)

a) just a laccie nice and simple 

b) a komodo dragon lol


----------



## farmdog (Jan 11, 2005)

o common some pick a dinosaur and not africa


----------



## indicus (Jan 11, 2005)

"Brown's jungles"...............ha ha


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2005)

> o common some pick a dinosaur


 No way man. I saw this docamentry where these dudes made some dinosaurs and stuff on this island and it was all good and that until they got lose and started eating people and this one time in the kitchen they lernt how too open doors and that trying to get these kids and the raptersauruses were the worst of all cos they were so smart but not smart enough it seems but still pretty scary.

(written in farmdog english so he unnastand it)


----------



## instar (Jan 11, 2005)

lol why was it called "jurassic park" whats wrong with "creatacious park" *spell) :lol:


----------



## Linus (Jan 12, 2005)

I just want my diamond back


----------



## shazam (Jan 12, 2005)

1 green tree python
2 white lipped python


----------



## bredli (Jan 12, 2005)

1) rough scaled python

2) the albino komodo dragon I saw on the internet


----------



## spooky (Jan 12, 2005)

*
I would love a Oenpelli python and a pygmy python (perthensis)*


----------



## herptrader (Jan 12, 2005)

Stevo said:


> 2) emerald monitor



I must say that the Emerald monitors appeal to me but I have never heard of one in captivity. Not only do they look magnificent... with that long prehensile tail, they are a nice size for a captive monitor.


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 12, 2005)

here you go sum1 that has actualy bred V.prasinus (in the US though )

id love some or even V.keithhornei but apparently they are super hard to keep and you need to keep the humidity cranked up real high

http://community-2.webtv.net/wolfpack1059/MIKESMONITORS/index.html
http://www.treemonitors.com/links.html
http://www.monitor-lizards.net/species/euprepiosaurus/prasinus.html
http://www.varanus-prasinus.com/


----------



## farmdog (Jan 12, 2005)

ok greebo so my english is worst then that judge from Aus Idol


----------



## kevyn (Jan 12, 2005)

> I just want my diamond back



I would too, do you know who took it? :wink:

Okay never mind. I thought you meant you wanted a Diamond Back Rattlesnake and I was being a smart a$$. Just occured to me that you lost a snake. My appologise for not thinking before I typed. I would have deleted my post but apparently that's not an option. Sorry again.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 12, 2005)

Tyrannosaurus Rex - you can't top that one!! :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Jan 12, 2005)

t-rex on roids with bad breath that eats moosenoose's!


----------



## teza (Jan 12, 2005)

How about Spinosaurus ???


----------



## diamond_python (Jan 12, 2005)

1. Diamond Python(already have)

2. Boa Constrictor

3. Bredli and Jungles


----------



## hugsta (Jan 12, 2005)

1. oenpelli
2. ruff scaled
or
1. piebald ball python
2. albino red tail


----------



## childreni_440 (Jan 12, 2005)

Freshwater Crocodile

Saltwater Crocodile


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah ok but some of us newbie's don't even know what half these thing's are :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2005)

Have alway's wanted a bhp, now have 2, would love a bredlli and murry darling!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------

